
U.S. Government Gets Approval to Keep Tracking Phone Records - Lightning
http://allthingsd.com/20130719/u-s-government-gets-approval-to-keep-tracking-phone-records/
======
blueprint
It's too bad that secret court didn't get approval itself… except, you know,
from the government to which it's giving its approval.

